# A different Kind of Fancy Mouse "breeder"



## mumseymouse (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi Mouse Lovers, I live in Ohio with 2 Pomeranian furballs and lots and lots of mice. It is nice to find a place where people won't ask me why I am so attached to mice. You understand!!!  But mine are different. I don't breed them, I create them...out of felt...and they are Fancy because I dress them....in everything from Bridal gowns to mop caps and soldier uniforms. They are my obsession and each one takes on its own personality and they are just so darn cute, that i just keep making them. If you would like to see them, just go to http://www.flickr.com/photos/mumseys_mouse_house. Feel free to check them out and please leave me some comments. I would love to know what you think.
Mumsey


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

AWWWW!!!! where can i buy one!! you should do a dressed down one! they look incredibly well made.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Your work in incredible! Wonderful!


----------



## mumseymouse (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you, both, for noticing my workmanship and for the compliments. I am a bit of a perfectionist where my mice are concerned. I spend alot of time making them. They each take 4-5 hours to complete...some longer..like the clowns and brides, since I make their accssories also. I actually sell them online. I have had to start selling them to help our financial situation. I hate to part with them, but as you know ...you can only have so many mice and my husband says I am well over the limit!! LOL I do custom orders, too. The little Air Force Mouse is a special order groom.

Katytwinkle, what is your interpretation of "dressed down"?


----------



## Mouse Girl (Dec 2, 2010)

these are fantastic i think they would make great mousery mascots!


----------



## mumseymouse (Dec 11, 2010)

What a neat idea! Then there coud be a vitrual mascot parade.


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

well actually i can see one in my mind that reminds me of a mouse i had as a child. It was always a messy thing and i always said if it was human it would have been a chimney sweep! flat cap, little jacket with a patch missing.....etc etc.


----------



## mumseymouse (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a shop on line www.mumseysmousehouse.artfire.com You are welcome to come take a look and see if there is one you like.
I will offer a 10% discount to Fancy Mice Breeders til the end of the year. Just type in coupon code
" Fancy Mice"


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

I love the cheer mouse it soooo cute!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

:welcome1 
wow, they are sooo detailed, great work! i have not looked at all your pics but do you do any as nurses/doctors etc... :?: :?:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## mumseymouse (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome!!!

I haven't done any doctors or nurses as of yet. But I love a challenge and could probably do them if someone wanted them. I do all sorts of special orders.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

hi, we're all a bit 'special' here


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

very cute and a lovely alternative


----------



## mumseymouse (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes they are. Thanks


----------



## mumseymouse (Dec 11, 2010)

I am working on a few new ideas. ..an angel, a princess and a new clown.


----------



## mumseymouse (Dec 11, 2010)

Finally have the new ones finished . Please check them out and please tell me what you think. Need some suggestions for names also.


----------

